# Does anybody own the DWE7491RS Dewalt Table saw?



## BigJim

r0ckstarr said:


> First, I know there are Dewalt haters here. If your only intent is to post how much you hate Dewalt tools, then please don't post at all. :thumbsup:
> 
> I've been wanting to get a small table saw for a while now. My interests are for home repairs, and beginner hobbyist woodworking. I've been eyeballing the DWE7491RS, and was wondering if anyone else has this saw. If so, how long have you had it, and what is your opinion of it? Anything you particularly like or dislike about it? Would you rather have chosen a different saw? If so, why and which one?
> 
> Thanks!


That is the saw I want, my Delta Unisaw takes up way too much room in my small shop and I am going to sell it and buy one of the Dewalt saws. I have used the saw before and really do like it. It isn't as smooth as the Unisaw but it does a good job.


----------



## oh'mike

Buy it, you'll like it.

I have a DeWalt table saw--best small job site saw in my experience.


----------



## kwikfishron

They are nice saws, I own the predecessor. If the wheels aren't important you can save $65 by going with the 7490X. 

I prefer the older style stand for a couple of reasons, one being is that the whole setup takes up a lot less space in my truck. The other is since I'm always ripping long stock by without help I find myself moving from the front to the back of the saw in the middle of a cut and those wheels sticking out there may get in the way.

A nice out feed table isn't always practical for temporary onsite setups.


----------



## Mort

I'm not sure if it's the same model number, and I'm too lazy to Google it, but my brother-in-law has one and I like it. The stand seems a bit clunky, would it be so hard to integrate it into the tool? 

If I hadn't found a free huge Craftsman TS, I would've looked for one, I like that they don't take up much room.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

its a good little saw, probably the only tool by dewalt that i like. my only complaint is the stand is too short.. i find myself leaning over farther when using it compared to when using my bosch ts4000


----------



## r0ckstarr

Thanks for all of the input. I ordered it and will have it in a week. :thumbsup:


----------



## oh'mike

I hope you enjoy it as much as I have.

Another member bought one--and nicked his hand the first day---
Be careful---if this is your first table saw--let us know---we'll give you the talk "What every young man should know about table saws":laughing:

Have fun---Mike----


----------



## r0ckstarr

oh'mike said:


> Be careful---if this is your first table saw--let us know---we'll give you the talk "What every young man should know about table saws":laughing:
> 
> Have fun---Mike----


Better safe than sorry. Let me hear it. :thumbsup:


----------



## oh'mike

I'm late leaving for work---We have plenty of member who will offer safety tips--

Here is my top two---

Make some pushers--

never raise the blade more that 1/4" or so above the wood being cut(ask your self how much meat you would not mind loosing)

never let your left hand advance into the blade area

a kick back can make a board vanish in a split second----so always push in a fashion that will leave your fingers safe if that board vanishes.

Use an out feed table so a long board does not want to tip up as it leaves the blade.

Use the proper blade----table saws are used for ripping---(mainly) so a combination blade or ripping blade is best---a cross cut blade (lots of teeth) will clog with wood shreds and start lifting the board---more teeth is not better---

Now I'm really late leaving for work---Be safe---do not let visitors distract you---Mike---


----------



## r0ckstarr

Thanks!


----------



## woodworkbykirk

never rush when your on the saw. forcing the material through especially when the blade is dull can cause kickbacks.. 

never use the tool when your tired


----------



## r0ckstarr

Thanks for the tips. All good information.

A little info. This is my first table saw, but not my first time using a saw. I have a miter saw (I know, completely different behavior, blade to wood, not wood to blade), have used a table saw twice to make 4 rips total, but have never owned a table saw and have never been as into one as I am about to get.


----------



## oh'mike

The table saw is the center of the shop----you will enjoy that machine---

Set up an out feed table of some sort---a folding table the same height as your saw table is one way---

The little saws are powerful--but the tables are small----so be careful---the larger the table,the safer the tool---


----------



## paintdrying

I was ripping down some of those icf. The kid helping me was pushing from the bottom material and the top was covering his view of the blade. I was lucky to have seen what he was doing and yelled at him. I do not want to see my worst enemy hurt themselves.


----------



## r0ckstarr

Got it. Assembled it this morning. The stand is a lot more sturdy than I expected, and folds up nicely against the wall in my garage, out of the way. I checked all adjustments (blade, fence, adjustment gauges) and believe the saw is now ready for use. I turned it on to verify that it worked, then turned it back off. Time to do some reading on use, safety, and a good blade.

Thanks for all of the information!


----------



## oh'mike

Remember--combination blade----not a fine toothed cross cut blade----


----------



## oh'mike

pusher sticks for table saw - Google Search


----------



## kwikfishron

The blade that comes with it is a good starter combo carbide blade.


----------



## r0ckstarr

oh'mike said:


> pusher sticks for table saw - Google Search


Yep. It came with a plastic one. I'd much rather have or make some from wood.




kwikfishron said:


> The blade that comes with it is a good starter combo carbide blade.


:thumbsup:


----------



## oh'mike

I have a friend that enjoys making those---so I have fresh ones at the table saw and the router tables---I cut them up rather quickly---


----------



## psal217050

I recently purchased the saw. Only regret is that Dewalt doesn't have a dado throat plate for this saw. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwikfishron

psal217050 said:


> I recently purchased the saw. Only regret is that Dewalt doesn't have a dado throat plate for this saw.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


That is odd that the specs say a dado capacity of up to 13/16" yet no plate is available. 

Dewalt says the plate (DWE7402DI) should be available sometime this year.

I also read that it was suppose to be available last year too.


----------



## psal217050

kwikfishron said:


> That is odd that the specs say a dado capacity of up to 13/16" yet no plate is available.
> 
> Dewalt says the plate (DWE7402DI) should be available sometime this year.
> 
> I also read that it was suppose to be available last year too.


I have been looking but no plate yet. Going to have to make one. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## psal217050

Just saw Dewalt says July 2014...still a few days left...LOL. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## r0ckstarr

This one isn't compatible? 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-Dado-Throat-Plate-DW7444/203164095#specifications


----------



## r0ckstarr

So, I wanted to see what a kickback was and how bad it really could be. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7sRrC2Jpp4


WOW.


----------



## psal217050

r0ckstarr said:


> This one isn't compatible?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-Dado-Throat-Plate-DW7444/203164095#specifications


I was told that this plate is loose in the opening. I personally haven't tried it. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## oh'mike

Your ears are the most important safety tool you can get----

Learn the happy sound of a board being cut---and when the sound changes--look out!

Seriously---I can tell when a kerf is closing up by the sound of the saw---and take steps right away to correct it---


----------



## iThinman

I ordered and received this saw yesterday. Stand went together very easy and is sturdy, especially pushing forward.

I have a two pack of Grr-Rippers coming tomorrow and after watching the reviews on youtube, everyone should have these and they should just basically come standard equipment with every table saw. I'm not even making a cut till it comes actually.

thing looks awesome

http://youtu.be/nE9RE3CEz4E


----------



## ToolSeeker

Seems like a block of wood with sandpaper on the bottom would do the same thing. When the center got cut out too much just get a new block.


----------



## Mort

I made a push stick out of a scrap piece of pine, traced an old saw handle. I'd like to have a Grripper but I'm too cheap.


----------



## oh'mike

I wear them out to quickly to be buying them all the tile---you can make a pile of nice pushers out of scrap---if you have a band saw available--you can make them fancy---

store bought or home make--keep then at the table saw and router table--


----------



## ToolSeeker

That video was a little off too. Why would you ever use your stick when the back of the cut piece was clear off the table?


----------



## kwikfishron

ToolSeeker said:


> That video was a little off too.


Maybe so but that guy has put out some good videos. There's one on inlays I especially liked.


----------



## ToolSeeker

Thanks I'll look it up have been looking for a good vid on inlay. Norm did one on NYW but I can't find it. Maybe I'll try our woodworking forum.


----------



## jproffer

From the video:


> It also lets you do things that wouldn't normally be very safe to do


If it's not safe to do without it, I suspect that hunk of yellow plastic isn't going to make me feel any better about it.


----------



## iThinman

made a bunch of cuts today with the dwe7491rs and the grr-ripper making a planter box. felt entirely comfortable the entire time and I haven't touched a table saw since high-school shop...28 years ago.

ripped some 1/4" strips without needing to adjust the fence or run a lolpushstick in the 1/4" gap between the fence and the blade.

very happy overall. oh, here is my planter box...


----------



## r0ckstarr

iThinman said:


> ripped some 1/4" strips without needing to adjust the fence or run a lolpushstick in the 1/4" gap between the fence and the blade.


I'm asking because I don't know. 

If you're supposed to push the piece that's being cut, and not the piece being cut off, how do you push 1/4" of wood?


----------



## iThinman

with the fence on the right, set to 1/4", you can cut multiple 1/4" strips without fence adjustment. The bulk of the material is on the left of the blade. If you push from the non-fence side of the material, you are pushing the material into the blade, which is unsafe.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

r0ckstarr said:


> I'm asking because I don't know.
> 
> If you're supposed to push the piece that's being cut, and not the piece being cut off, how do you push 1/4" of wood?


 If you search " cutting thin on the table saw " you'll find several techniques for jigs to do that safely. Some real simple and some more elaborate.

http://www.diaryofawoodworker.com/2012/07/ripping-thin-strips-of-wood-on-table.html


----------



## r0ckstarr

Would you say that this is the unsafe way to do it?

Skip to 44 seconds in.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXQncneobeI


----------



## iThinman

r0ckstarr said:


> Would you say that this is the unsafe way to do it?
> 
> Skip to 44 seconds in.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXQncneobeI


I dont think that is unsafe. Ultimately, what ever method makes you most comfortable performing is likely the safest for you.

But I do personally think this is safer and easier (6:05)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qb0zUJfV75s


----------



## r0ckstarr

iThinman said:


> But I do personally think this is safer and easier (6:05)



I agree with you there on both accounts. :thumbsup:
Thanks! That video is helpful.


----------

